# is Simba a Long or Plush coat?



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My lil boy is 11 weeks old and he seems soooo fuzzy! I have also never seen a sable colored quite like him his coloring reminds me of a Belgian Tervuren's even his coat looks like the pups. But I know he is 100% GSD. Hes such a lil sweet heart! Im so in love with this lil guy!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Not sure....if he is coat...it doesn't look to be much. 
This I am sure of...what a great looking pup...

So glad the "love affair" is in full force !!


SuperG


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He is adorable! But I can't tell either


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

"Plush" is not a coat type. There are stock coats (regular short double coat), which can vary from very short and tight to the body, to a plusher looking show type coat. 

Then there are long stock coats, which is exactly what it sounds like - a longer double coat. And lastly, a true longcoat, which does not have an undercoat. True longcoats are fairly rare, so when most people talk about longcoats, (or "coaties"), they're referring to a long stock coat. Longcoats can also vary in length and thickness.

I'm going to guess that your guy is a coatie due to the amount of hair in and around his ears. That's usually how you can tell until his adult coat starts to come in.


----------



## penny wray (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi I'm new here, pretty pup! 
Mine is 15 weeks now and her coat is changing from the cute fluffy / fuzzy pup to a smooth longer coat. But your baby has longer hair than mine.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

She looks like a coatie. Agree with the ear floofies.


----------



## peppsmom (Oct 4, 2014)

I think he will not have a "short coat" but I think it will still be shorter than you expect as an adult (what you might describe as a short plush). I know like Cassidy's mom is saying plush isn't a "real" category, but I get what you mean so I'm trying to describe in your terms. Here is pepper at 7 and a half weeks, and at 5 months 1 week. She was fuzzy like your baby

http://imgur.com/a/ch4hw


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

peppsmom said:


> I think he will not have a "short coat" but I think it will still be shorter than you expect as an adult (what you might describe as a short plush). I know like Cassidy's mom is saying plush isn't a "real" category, but I get what you mean so I'm trying to describe in your terms. Here is pepper at 7 and a half weeks, and at 5 months 1 week. She was fuzzy like your baby
> 
> imgur: the simple image sharer


BEAUTIFUL! thats exactly what his coat looks like length wise! Hes REALLY gunna look like a lion then! I sure am in love with this lil goof ball!


----------



## peppsmom (Oct 4, 2014)

He really is the cutest! I love the spot on his tongue!


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

My guy is a long stock coat, and at that age his floof was a bit longer than yours. Here he is at 11 weeks (no big boy ears at this point).


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Then there are long stock coats, which is exactly what it sounds like - a longer double coat. And lastly, a true longcoat, which does not have an undercoat. True longcoats are fairly rare, so when most people talk about longcoats, (or "coaties"), they're referring to a long stock coat. Longcoats can also vary in length and thickness.


Huh. I didn't know the longcoats didn't have an undercoat. This explains why my dog's dam (she's a longcoat) looked so horrible when she blew her coat. I'm used to a shed where the dog just looses the undercoat. You learn something everyday.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

He has changed color so much since I first brought him home! He is jus as furry as ever:wub: 16.5 weeks and 36 pounds. His paws are bigger than our 65 pound 2 year old pitbulls  I thought I bought a puppy not a pony  he he makes me smile. He knows he holds my heart in his paws.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

OMG, he is georgeous!!


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

OMG!! What a cutie!! You can send him my way!! LOL! I love the coated puppies!! He is quite handsome!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Athena'sMom said:


> OMG!! What a cutie!! You can send him my way!! LOL! I love the coated puppies!! He is quite handsome!


Thank you! But i kinda love him...alot lol si his hairy tush us stayin here


----------

